# Speedplay cleat screws... what size?



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it is a M4 x .7 pitch x 12mm length, is that correct?










or










would like to confirm, before I order a package.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I measured a black Speedplay cleat screw at slightly less than 4mm in diameter and slightly less than 12mm in length so an M4 x 12mm would be correct. Be sure to use some blue loctite when you replace the screws. If you are replacing the screws for Zeros, make sure the underside of the metal plate where the spring clip rides is OK. That is where my Zero cleats wear.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Speedplay screws ALSO have a little ridges on the head to keep them secure. They can be found many places. I'd stick with the stock ones unless you like to keep checking the cleats.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I had to file the tops of my screw heads a little to keep them from dragging on the pedal faces.
You can probably get the screws directly from Speedplay.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> Speedplay screws ALSO have a little ridges on the head to keep them secure. They can be found many places. I'd stick with the stock ones unless you like to keep checking the cleats.


my zero screws don't have those ridges you described. 

just blue loctite on the threads


----------



## geezer153 (Oct 5, 2012)

*call speedplay*

Hi, I suggest you call speedplay, they're very helpful.


----------



## RickNV (Sep 30, 2012)

you want to use the speed play screws with the notches - you don't really notice the notches till you start to tighter the screws- and my local bike shop filed the two plates so they contact better


----------

